# Poor Tia found dead



## Boxers (10 August 2012)

RIP Tia

Hope they get the barsteward who took your beautiful young life.


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 August 2012)

Not far from me at all, had a feeling she was dead and that basteward was involved somehow, call it gut feeling.


----------



## Clodagh (10 August 2012)

So sad. As a parent it is your worst nightmare. I doubt the culprit will be found too far from home.
RIP Tia.


----------



## Boxers (10 August 2012)

I think it's a bit odd to that Tia's mother 'is in bits and so has gone away, but I don't know where to" - from Tia's grandmother.

???


----------



## Polotash (10 August 2012)

Clodagh said:



			I doubt the culprit will be found too far from home.
RIP Tia.
		
Click to expand...

So sad. Totally agree Clodagh. Bring back the death penalty IMO.


----------



## freckles22uk (10 August 2012)

So sad... and I notice the grandmothers BF had vanished... 

Hang the B@stard and nail them to a door... 

RIP Tia


----------



## measles (10 August 2012)

I am so saddened by this. How can people be so cruel. Poor, poor child


----------



## paddi22 (10 August 2012)

poor girl, what a family to be born into. the grandmother has Tia's name tattoooed on her foot, yet she let her partner hurt her (not proved yet tho). Poor, poor girl.


----------



## Archiesmummy (10 August 2012)

Found in her grandmother's house.  Why has it taken a week?  I thought after the Soham murders (RIP, Holly and Jessica) the lesson of investigating the last person to see the missing child was learnt.  Even I thought they would have given the property a thorough search seeing as the boyfriend was the last to see her alive.

RIP Tia x


----------



## bongo-girl (10 August 2012)

I read today that the 37 year old step grandfather had previously been in a relationship with Tia's mother...before 'moving on' as it were to his current partner.  RIP little girl....goodness knows what will unfold next


----------



## 3Beasties (10 August 2012)

Archiesmummy said:



			Found in her grandmother's house.  Why has it taken a week?  I thought after the Soham murders (RIP, Holly and Jessica) the lesson of investigating the last person to see the missing child was learnt.  Even I thought they would have given the property a thorough search seeing as the boyfriend was the last to see her alive.

RIP Tia x
		
Click to expand...

The searched her bedroom the day she went missing (standard practice) and have since searched the whole house twice (with and without dogs) so it seems that maybe her body hasn't been there the whole time


----------



## Boxers (10 August 2012)

And on the other thread on here about this, they are saying there is rumour of a pregnancy! Not sure who? Tia's mother?  She has gone awol it would seem.

And as to searching the house, they may have searched already but this time they would be taing up floorboards etc, but I would have thought trained dogs would have smelt a body the first time round.

There really are some mixed up families around, and it always seems to be the innocent who suffer.


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

Grandmother's partner arrested at 20:25 tonight in Merton, London. Being questioned on suspicion of murder now.


----------



## MollyMoomin (10 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			And on the other thread on here about this, they are saying there is rumour of a pregnancy! Not sure who? Tia's mother?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, God - please not Tia?


----------



## starryeyed (10 August 2012)

Oh no  How awful, poor, poor girl. From the start I suspected it wouldn't be a happy ending but I was hoping it would be. Poor thing


----------



## JFTDWS (10 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			And on the other thread on here about this, they are saying there is rumour of a pregnancy! Not sure who? Tia's mother?  She has gone awol it would seem.

And as to searching the house, they may have searched already but this time they would be taing up floorboards etc, but I would have thought trained dogs would have smelt a body the first time round.

There really are some mixed up families around, and it always seems to be the innocent who suffer.
		
Click to expand...

There's talk of body concealed in loft as they took a ladder in during the search / before the body was found.  I would've thought they would have checked the loft and dogs would've locked on to the presence of a body too, but who knows what's gone on in there.


----------



## lazybee (11 August 2012)

I just can't comprehend what some so called people are capable of. I hope some prison inmate justice of the worst kind is in the pipeline.


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2012)

I am not in any way an expert in this field, and have seen none of the coverage, only heard second hand, but it seems to me, it is always the person they bring forward, in their own good time, to make an appeal. After perhaps too many cold case dramas, I always imagine the profiler watching the body language and saying, yes, that's the bloke (usually a bloke) 
With the result that immediately someone says, the step father/ uncle was interviewed/ gave an appeal on TV, I go cold.
Poor, poor Tia.
I would like it put on record that I object to my tax £££ being spent on keeping these lowlife safe in solitary. You did the crime, mate. In with all the armed robbers and drug dealers you should go.


----------



## dunkley (11 August 2012)

Poor little girl never stood a chance, from the day she was born 

Can I add, these offenders are not actually kept in solitary - ie on their _own_.
They are generally on a separate wing which is inhabited by all potentially 'vulnerable' prisoners.  These range from 'grasses', corrupt police officers, 'normal' rapists, to paedophiles and child killers.  Even among these dregs of society there is some bizarre code of 'honour' and a pecking order.  The child killers and paedophiles are at the very, very bottom, and there _will_ be retribution and rough justice meted out by those who are higher up the despicable ladder.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 August 2012)

Archiesmummy said:



			Found in her grandmother's house.  Why has it taken a week?  I thought after the Soham murders (RIP, Holly and Jessica) the lesson of investigating the last person to see the missing child was learnt.  Even I thought they would have given the property a thorough search seeing as the boyfriend was the last to see her alive.

RIP Tia x
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the body was elsewhere and brought to the house when the culprit (whoever it was) thought that the police had finished there?


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (11 August 2012)

I begrudge paying taxes for a man like this to live out his days being fed and watered in relative comfort.
I think all murderers / Paedophiles  / rapists should used in drugs and cosmetic testing in place of the innocent animals. At least that way we would get 'something' back by funding these scum.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 August 2012)

Ummmm I think the comments on here need to bear in mind that noone has been charged with anything let alone had a trial yet.

Some of the comments on here could lead to a trial being stopped. I do not think that is in the interests of doing justice for young Tia.

TFC will have to pull this thread if assumptions of guilt carry on as they are I think.

Not because 'whoever' did this isnt evil scum who deserves to rot in hell but because the posts are all but naming someone, who hasnt been charged let alone tried.....


----------



## Rollin (11 August 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Ummmm I think the comments on here need to bear in mind that noone has been charged with anything let alone had a trial yet.

Some of the comments on here could lead to a trial being stopped. I do not think that is in the interests of doing justice for young Tia.

TFC will have to pull this thread if assumptions of guilt carry on as they are I think.

Not because 'whoever' did this isnt evil scum who deserves to rot in hell but because the posts are all but naming someone, who hasnt been charged let alone tried.....
		
Click to expand...

You are quite right.  We can of course ask why it took so long to find the body, four searches I believe.

Also I am sure many of us following the story wondered why Tia had not been seen on ANY cctv footage.  That in itself was highly suspicious.

A terrible loss of another young life.


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2012)

I always think it's a bit precious to start saying comments on completely independent websites such as newspapers magazines and mumsnet will have to be closed down or they will affect the trial. Why?
It's the internet equivalent of what's said down the pub. No doubt some drongo somewhere is blaming the Eastern Europeans. None of it is worth the bandwidth it's written on and is the totally uninformed opinion of a bunch of people who have nothing whatever to do with the case. If it was that easy to derail a trial, surely we'd have every gangland mafioso in the country deftly commenting under an assumed name on 'Competition Riders' that it was him wot done it?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 August 2012)

Am I the only one who finds the absence of Tia's mother pretty much from the start a bit odd?

Poor kid didn't stand a chance


----------



## 3Beasties (11 August 2012)

Slinkyunicorn said:



			Am I the only one who finds the absence of Tia's mother pretty much from the start a bit odd?

Click to expand...

Very strange that she has gone AWOL!

Tia's grandmother has also been arrested on suspicion of murder, as has a neighbour


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			I always think it's a bit precious to start saying comments on completely independent websites such as newspapers magazines and mumsnet will have to be closed down or they will affect the trial. Why?
It's the internet equivalent of what's said down the pub. No doubt some drongo somewhere is blaming the Eastern Europeans. None of it is worth the bandwidth it's written on and is the totally uninformed opinion of a bunch of people who have nothing whatever to do with the case. If it was that easy to derail a trial, surely we'd have every gangland mafioso in the country deftly commenting under an assumed name on 'Competition Riders' that it was him wot done it?
		
Click to expand...

Because if you say it down the pub, only the people in the pub will hear it and be influenced by it.

If you say it on the web or in the newspaper, you are quite possibly going to be tainting the view of a person who is then selected for the jury. 

Its called a fair trial, and if that cant be given because of this sort of stuff, potentially a murderer walks free. Look at the Jo Yeates case if you dont think this sort of thing (in that case the newspapers doing it) is taken seriously. 

Its not being precious, its trying to ensure that the person responsible for this terrible crime doesnt get away with it.


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Because if you say it down the pub, only the people in the pub will hear it and be influenced by it.

If you say it on the web or in the newspaper, you are quite possibly going to be tainting the view of a person who is then selected for the jury. 

Its called a fair trial, and if that cant be given because of this sort of stuff, potentially a murderer walks free. Look at the Jo Yeates case if you dont think this sort of thing (in that case the newspapers doing it) is taken seriously. 

Its not being precious, its trying to ensure that the person responsible for this terrible crime doesnt get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying, and agree if it's in a newspaper editorial, or even printed as part of news reporting, but idle gossip on internet chat rooms *can't* be reined in. And what's to say the juror doesn't go down the pub?

I absolutely agree that a newspaper can't print anything assuming guilt before trial. I would argue that people gossiping in any medium is not something you have control over, and it is not realistic to try to place a gagging order on joe public.

Surely, in the Jo Yeates case, it was actual newspaper reporting, not someone on Mumsnet or for that matter, HHO, saying, ooh I bet it was him, the barsteward?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			I understand what you're saying, and agree if it's in a newspaper editorial, or even printed as part of news reporting, but idle gossip on internet chat rooms *can't* be reined in. And what's to say the juror doesn't go down the pub?

I absolutely agree that a newspaper can't print anything assuming guilt before trial. I would argue that people gossiping in any medium is not something you have control over, and it is not realistic to try to place a gagging order on joe public.

Surely, in the Jo Yeates case, it was actual newspaper reporting, not someone on Mumsnet or for that matter, HHO, saying, ooh I bet it was him, the barsteward?
		
Click to expand...

Of course they cant gag joe public.

But joe public on HHO is publishing arguably just as widely as a newspaper. And if Jo or Joe Public actually persist in directly accusing a named individual of murder prior to a trial on mass audience websites, then the governments legal head may decide there is no prospect of a fair trial and the trial may never take place.

The fact you are unlikely as an individual to be prosecuted for doing something doesnt make what you are doing any different in its essence. 

Justice for Tia means that the trial goes ahead, and that means that discussion of the case is fine, but directly accusing an uncharged and untried citizen of murder isnt, at least in the eyes of the law of this country.


----------



## Frumpoon (12 August 2012)

Well....he's been charged now....


----------



## philamena (12 August 2012)

lachlanandmarcus is correct in that a decision about whether a fair trial can take place is taken in the round. Contempt of court may only usually apply to published comments in terms of prosecution (and forums and other open media like them are a grey area but certainly NOT immune) but a decision on whether or not a fair trial can take place has to take into account everything that's been said in the public sphere. So yes, it's unlikely given the limited number of people who read this forum, but comments on here could contribute to such a decision. The two things are different. 

Much of the reporting around the Jo Yeates case was a bloody disgrace (and raised serious questions about the flow of information to certain papers) but websites like MSN news are hugely lucky they didn't get clobbered for some of the awful stuff they allowed to happen on their message boards: it's possibly only because the tabloids did even worse that attention was diverted. 

And the fact someone's been charged means you need to be MORE careful not less. The case is active as soon as someone's been arrested, but charges bring a possible trial date closer... and the proximity between comments being published and a jury being selected is a key factor in deciding whether a juror could be prejudiced (ie if a trial is likely to be ages away for whatever reason, the risk gets marginally lower than if it's just a matter of usual CPS timings).


----------

